# Burning kneecaps?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hope all had a Merry Christmas and truely hope your New Year is a blessed and happy one! I was curious to see if any of you with Fibro suffered in the winter months with a sensation of your knees burning. I know this might be arthritis, but it only happens in the winter time.I have experienced it for the last few years, only in the winter. It is only after I rise from bed and start moving around that I can feel this strange burning.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i do have problems with my knees,but no burning.i have burning in various other parts of my body.i havnt notist it only in winter,but could be.seems i heard burning was associated with nerve damage,and thats much of what fibro is all about.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

This has happened to me since youth. My knees frequently swell, turn very red, and get very hot. It happens all year round, but is definetly worse in the winter. Occasionally other joints are affected as well, but mostly my knees. Of course, nothing will appear on cue for any doctor visit, so docs don't seem to understand my symptoms. I do have fibro and get tested for RA regularly (strong family history), but it's always negative.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Squrts...Where do you have burning sensations at? I sometimes also feel a tingling/burning sensation on the left side of my neck (more behind than front) halfway to my shoulder. I think that is one of the trigger points of Fibro.Hi ThisBearBites....I also have been tested negative for R/A. I sure hope you don't inherit that terrible problem! I have seen people with it and my heart goes out to them. It is rainy/blustery today in Georgia, and my kneecaps are burning.







Maybe the weather is causing this







At least I have found a solution for the IBS that goes with the Fibro. I am taking 20mg of Prozac once daily. At least I don't ache and hurt all over as much, and I don't seem to want to eat as much as I did. (needed to lose weight anyway) I put off taking it because of bad things I had heard. I have had absolutely NO side effects.







HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm a big fan of prozac. I preferred to stay with it rather than switch to paxil - when offered by my GP. I didn't like the side-effects list with paxil. I have no problems with prozac. I also take amitriptlyn at night. That has helped much with my fibro pain. The prozac has helped greatly with my IBS symptoms - though tonight I'm up sufferig from a laxative prep. (IVP in the morning)We have a new weather front going through tonight and my feet, hands and knees are all "hot". Wish they would show for a doctor.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

ThisBearBites...How long have you been on Prozac and what mg? It has helped a lot, but today I am hurting all over from doing some heavy duty housework yesterday. I think I was feeling my oats just a tad to much yesterday, and got the Fibro flared up. I hate it that I can't do things that once was so simple. Last night as I was retiring, I felt as if I was coming down with the flu. Do you ever have that problem if you over do it?


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I just started back on the prozac (20mg), been a couple months now. Every few years I quit a drug just to see how I really am. It seems I'm never as good as I'd hoped for. My mom and I both pay for big "overdoing it" days. We are both workaholics with a passion for rearranging furniture. Tonight I am wiped. I have spent the last two days taking down Christmas decorations and cleaning. I am just coming off a medical leave as well and trying to start back part-time at work. (I work retail) I'm going to have to get a sit down job one of these days. I have the brains to do other things, I just love to be physically busy as well. Probably because I don't take it for granted. Swimming is my only doctor/physical therapist approved form of exercise. Maybe it's time to be a lifeguard again.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Re burning sensations...The only burning sensations I ever get are from my sciatica, and it burns in (usually) my left buttock.







Hope you get something figured out!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gosh, ThisBearBites----if we lived closer, we could swim laps together.







My Doc recommends that for me, too. Said it's a good strengthening form of exercise without as much wear and tear on the body. I keep saying I'm going to go back to the "Y" to swim, but their times for lap swimming are inconsistent with most of my daily stuff.As far as the knee caps---mine don't burn, but I've noticed that they seem sore--almost like I can feel the muscle pulling whenever I squat or bend, climb the stairs, etc. And it feels sore then, too. But if I were to touch my kneecaps, they don't feel sore.


----------

